
MetaMask’s Vision for Multiple Network Support - gstenger
https://medium.com/metamask/metamasks-vision-for-multiple-network-support-4ffbee9ec64d
======
jhabdas
Why publish on Medium when they could publish somewhere more crypto-friendly
such as Steemit? Or even make their own blog? Is a Chrome Browser extension
really how you want to be managing your money?

